# Fezzari, how good is this brand



## ldollard (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm considering this bike:

http://www.fezzari.com/hard-tail-cross-country/kings-peak-2011/

Got another week to decide as i'm buying something at the end of the month.

How good is that brand, their components seem better than most in that price range.


----------



## Numbtoyou (Apr 3, 2011)

My buddy loves his. I've been nothing but impressed with those I've tested out and everyone I've run into on the trail loves them. Good build and the guys who run it have been super friendly etc. Check out the reveiws of them if you want more info on a specific model ( ie, click above for reviews, there is a whole section on fezzari)


----------



## ldollard (Jul 13, 2011)

you can never trust reviews, when they are on the site they came from. Obviously they'll never post anything negative. Not saying there are any negative, would just like impartial or real world responses, like yours.

What bike does your friend have?


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Seems a bit over priced even with the mark down. Cheap fork and cheap wheelset. I think i'd rather buy something better equiped on www.bikesdirect.com or something made by Sette.


----------



## Numbtoyou (Apr 3, 2011)

I meant the reviews on THIS site ( this is mountain bike REVIEW after all :thumbsup . There is an option to look at reviews based on manufacturer. All have pretty high reviews. Fezzari's carbon frame bikes are overpriced, but the rest are well priced I'd say. He has an Alta peak

http://www.mtbr.com/mfr/fezzari/mpr_13461crx.aspx


----------



## Numbtoyou (Apr 3, 2011)

AC/BC said:


> Seems a bit over priced even with the mark down. Cheap fork and cheap wheelset. I think i'd rather buy something better equiped on www.bikesdirect.com or something made by Sette.


Sette would be comparable, but the fezzari frames and geometry beats any BD hands down. I don't even mind BD stuff, but having ridden both, the fezzari is a better bike. You can slap XT components on any bike, but that doesn't make it 'as good'. Alot more goes into a good bike that a nice derailer.

What you'll find with fezzari is they really want you to have a bike you're ahppy with. They can swap parts if requested, to make sure it fits you how you want and really do have good service. Some of the same argument for LBS's I'd say apply to them is all. Not saying they are the 'cheapest' bike out there, but one of the better values in the long run I'd say.


----------



## ldollard (Jul 13, 2011)

:skep:


Numbtoyou said:


> Sette would be comparable, but the fezzari frames and geometry beats any BD hands down. I don't even mind BD stuff, but having ridden both, the fezzari is a better bike. You can slap XT components on any bike, but that doesn't make it 'as good'. Alot more goes into a good bike that a nice derailer.


I also like the fact they'll custom fit the bike to me, i got fully measured at REI, so i have the measurment sheet to send to them, plus you can upgrade the componants.

I'm just not sure if i'm being swayed by there website (which is easily the best bike site anywhere).


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Numbtoyou said:


> You can slap XT components on any bike, but that doesn't make it 'as good'. Alot more goes into a good bike that a nice derailer.


You're right. I place the highest emphasis on the wheelset and the fork.


----------



## Numbtoyou (Apr 3, 2011)

ldollard said:


> :skep:
> 
> I'm just not sure if i'm being swayed by there website (which is easily the best bike site anywhere).


I've dealt with them in person. I live 30 minutes from their main facility. My buddy dropped his out of hit truck a few weeks back. They fixed it free, replaced the saddle and grips that were getting worn in, and while I was waiting, tuned up my diamondback for free. They are good guys in my book.

Obviously this is above and beyond what would regularly be expected, but they did it. Made him happy, made me happy and I'll be looking at them for sure when I buy a FS.


----------



## Numbtoyou (Apr 3, 2011)

AC/BC said:


> You're right. I place the highest emphasis on the wheelset and the fork.


The wheelsets on their All mountain are fine, not top end, but not terrible, and I think a sektor 150mm air ( ie, $450 - $500 fork) is plenty. Not everyone needs to spend $1000 on a fork. Their lower end stuff is overpriced, yes. Just like trek, and specialized.

I'm realy failing to see the huge value in BD. Their forks and wheelsets are just as crap on their lower end stuff as well, and they aren't that much cheaper.


----------



## JGL (Sep 24, 2007)

Got my wife a Wiki Peak three years ago. Since that time it has been thrashed, mostly by my son. The frame build quality is great. I feel like the bike is a good value.


----------



## riderRuss (Nov 10, 2009)

We have three Fezzari bikes in our house, and I'll probably add another in the next few months.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Numbtoyou said:


> Sette would be comparable, but the fezzari frames and geometry beats any BD hands down. I don't even mind BD stuff, but having ridden both, the fezzari is a better bike. You can slap XT components on any bike, but that doesn't make it 'as good'. Alot more goes into a good bike that a nice derailer.
> 
> What you'll find with fezzari is they really want you to have a bike you're ahppy with. They can swap parts if requested, to make sure it fits you how you want and really do have good service. Some of the same argument for LBS's I'd say apply to them is all. Not saying they are the 'cheapest' bike out there, but one of the better values in the long run I'd say.


Fezzari and Sette are the same catalog frame FWIW.


----------



## ldollard (Jul 13, 2011)

riderRuss said:


> We have three Fezzari bikes in our house, and I'll probably add another in the next few months.


which ones do you have?


----------



## riderRuss (Nov 10, 2009)

ldollard said:


> which ones do you have?


CR2, Catania (road bikes).

Nebo mountain bike. Had a Wiki and older Nebo for a bit and sold them. My wife rode the Wiki. She's more of a roadie. My co-worker has the Alta, and he loves it. I'm looking at getting a 29er ninety9ninety as well.


----------



## riderRuss (Nov 10, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Fezzari and Sette are the same catalog frame FWIW.


Take 2 seconds comparing their mountain bikes, and you can tell that's not true. :nono:


----------



## ldollard (Jul 13, 2011)

Are the kings peak or lone peak:

http://www.fezzari.com/compare/products/kings-peak-2011/lone-peak

good for someone getting back into it, the kings peak is right around the same cost as a cannondale sl3, so its a pretty difficult decision to make.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

riderRuss said:


> Take 2 seconds comparing their mountain bikes, and you can tell that's not true. :nono:


Really? The same factory in Vietnam makes them, they are catalog frames.


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

riderRuss said:


> Take 2 seconds comparing their mountain bikes, and you can tell that's not true. :nono:


:nono: Wrong, they are both made by Astro Eng. a company in Communist Vietnam, this has been discussed on these boards before if you bother to take 2 seconds to search.


----------



## ldollard (Jul 13, 2011)

So if i buy a Fezzari i'll be supporting communists?


----------



## Numbtoyou (Apr 3, 2011)

ldollard said:


> So if i buy a Fezzari i'll be supporting communists?


If you buy a bike for a reasonable price you'll be supporting some other country, yes. USA made bike frames are significantly more expensive. However, I'm of the opinion that the same frame != the same bike as well. Sette bikes are also good bikes. Fezzari owner's roommate owns a sette. It seems significantly heavier build than the fezzari. But good bikes, and can be found for great deals as well.

I won't lie, you are paying for the sizing/customization/support for the fezzari, but I personally think it is worth it. Still a better deal than going to a local Trek/Specialized dealer IMO.


----------



## ldollard (Jul 13, 2011)

Numbtoyou said:


> If you buy a bike for a reasonable price you'll be supporting some other country, yes. USA made bike frames are significantly more expensive. However, I'm of the opinion that the same frame != the same bike as well. Sette bikes are also good bikes. Fezzari owner's roommate owns a sette. It seems significantly heavier build than the fezzari. But good bikes, and can be found for great deals as well.
> 
> I won't lie, you are paying for the sizing/customization/support for the fezzari, but I personally think it is worth it. Still a better deal than going to a local Trek/Specialized dealer IMO.


Sorry for making you reply, i was joking, i don't really care where its made, i was being sarcastic to the guy that seemed to actually care about communism in the 21st century.


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

ldollard said:


> Sorry for making you reply, i was joking, i don't really care where its made, i was being sarcastic to the guy that seemed to actually care about communism in the 21st century.


So 21st Century Communism is Ok? :bluefrown: Neg rep for communists.


----------



## ldollard (Jul 13, 2011)

floydlippencott said:


> So 21st Century Communism is Ok? :bluefrown: Neg rep for communists.


I dont want to start an argument here, but clearly you have no real idea what communism is really about.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Communism

China, Russia and all the rest twisted it to their own ends, but as a socio-political process its actually a good one.


----------



## eddievettelt1 (Apr 16, 2011)

i would slam that Dart 2 on the floor and toss it across the street to get run over.nice bike but needs a better fork. quite pricey too.


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

ldollard said:


> I dont want to start an argument here, but clearly you have no real idea what communism is really about.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Communism
> 
> China, Russia and all the rest twisted it to their own ends, but as a socio-political process its actually a good one.


Wiki? Get real, why not ask the people under communist rule which they prefer and wether communism is good for them? Your delusional.


----------



## RiderNH (Nov 21, 2006)

I have the Alta Peak. Nice bike. I'm having fun with it.


----------



## ldollard (Jul 13, 2011)

floydlippencott said:


> Wiki? Get real, why not ask the people under communist rule which they prefer and wether communism is good for them? Your delusional.


I work with a lot of Russians, poles etc... that did live under it, and they actually miss it. Its nothing like what you heard growing up in propaganda America, get real, you probably don't even know your own history. The only people that would negative rep me on this are those that no nothing of history. I'm sure you thought that the House Un-American Activities Committee was a good idea as well.


----------



## iceman15951 (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome to the internet, where a thread about a the quality of a bicycle company can turn into a flame war about Communism...

Back on topic, I've been looking a lot at Fezzari as well and have heard nothing but great things about their bikes and customer service. Once I get the money saved up I plan on getting one of their All Mountains (not sure which one yet).


----------



## amirwhite (May 9, 2011)

I have an '11 Alta peak with some upgrades made the suspension and wheelset. I have really put it through the ringer and its a fantastic bike. Plus, the customer service there amazing.


----------



## coqui (Jul 6, 2011)

I live 1 hour from Fezzari, drove there 2 weeks ago to buy a bike, the Alta Peak nice looking bike. Until I saw the Cascade Peak, that bike KICK _ _ _ !!! I asked the salesman for a deal since they don't have to ship the bike, he said no and walked away. I was very disappointed. I will try again next week, hopefully I get a different person. If i get the bike I will post some pics


----------



## DavidF (Jul 23, 2009)

coqui said:


> I live 1 hour from Fezzari, drove there 2 weeks ago to buy a bike, the Alta Peak nice looking bike. Until I saw the Cascade Peak, that bike KICK _ _ _ !!! I asked the salesman for a deal since they don't have to ship the bike, he said no and walked away. I was very disappointed. I will try again next week, hopefully I get a different person. If i get the bike I will post some pics


It doesn't cost them anything to ship a bike to someone so you weren't really doing them a favor. Next time you go in, ride one around and see how you like it. Pretty decent bikes, IMHO.

I've had a Fezzari for about a year and a half. Posted a review so I won't say any more than I am happy with it. They've changed the spec a lot since I bought mine and it seems to be for the better.


----------



## kooshbal (Nov 8, 2010)

*Amazing shifting.*



DavidF said:


> It doesn't cost them anything to ship a bike to someone so you weren't really doing them a favor. Next time you go in, ride one around and see how you like it. Pretty decent bikes, IMHO.
> 
> I've had a Fezzari for about a year and a half. Posted a review so I won't say any more than I am happy with it. They've changed the spec a lot since I bought mine and it seems to be for the better.


I like the 2011 Cascade Peak, except I miss a water bottle mount. So I have to wear a pack. Sundance Resort rents Fezzari's so if you are in the area check them out. Wait till December and look for deals. Their sales are brisk on certain models, so this is not the time to deal, but you can ask.


----------



## coqui (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks kooshbal :thumbsup: I'll wait in till December. Next Saturday I was going to ride Mueller Park, I think I'll change plans and head to Sundance.


----------



## rebel1916 (Sep 16, 2006)

DavidF said:


> It doesn't cost them anything to ship a bike to someone so you weren't really doing them a favor.


Please explain...


----------



## coqui (Jul 6, 2011)

DavidF said:


> It doesn't cost them anything to ship a bike to someone so you weren't really doing them a favor.


:???:


----------



## DavidF (Jul 23, 2009)

rebel1916 said:


> Please explain...


When they ship a bike to a customer they don't pay the shipping cost...the customer does. Unless they've changed their practices since I purchased my bike. I meant to mention that in my first post but left it out somehow.


----------



## kooshbal (Nov 8, 2010)

*When you buy, shipping is free in USA*



DavidF said:


> When they ship a bike to a customer they don't pay the shipping cost...the customer does. Unless they've changed their practices since I purchased my bike. I meant to mention that in my first post but left it out somehow.


First, I do not have any connection with Fezzari other than as a customer. To promote sales, they offer free shipping, and count on local sales to offset these costs when bikes are picked up locally. Returns, buyers pay shipping. When I bought my bike I asked. It never hurts to ask. :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyhuynh28 (Jul 29, 2011)

I own a Fezzari Solitude XT. I'm happy with my bike. Customized the components on it, ie i got a fork upgrade for dirt cheap... they were on back order with the default crank and bottom bracket and they upgraded me for free. Even now I'm still dealing with them... I wanted to get carbon fiber handle bars so I asked my rep about them.. got me some FSA K-Force Carbon Riser Handlebars for only $129.00, no tax, or shipping. At the LBS, it retailed for more than $170. I'm definitely a happy camper


----------



## johnbryer (Apr 22, 2011)

We bought the 29er from them in April. Seems like a really solid bike. Unfortunately, I crashed my other bike and haven't ridden it much.

I then rode a Giant Anthem X2 and really liked the full suspension. Anyone local in Utah looking for a red Fezzari 29er in Large frame with only about 200 miles on it, please PM. I'll save you a few hundred over a new bike.


----------



## kdrchuck (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm picking up my Alta Peak from Fed-Ex today. Super Stoked. I liked the service i have recieved so far. My friends say the way i set-up my own bike is a little funky (bad back). I talked to them on the phone and taked about specifics. I am excited to see if they got it right.


----------



## ldollard (Jul 13, 2011)

Cool thanks everyone for their help got another negative rep, "You post is fail at multiple levels." at least know good grammar before posting negative rep...


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

floydlippencott said:


> Wiki? Get real, why not ask the people under communist rule which they prefer and wether communism is good for them? Your delusional.


I hear you brother, the idiots running the US are doing a hell of a job :thumbsup:


----------



## tshulthise (Apr 23, 2010)

I bought a Fezzari Nebo Peak early last season and its been a great bike. Almost 2000 trail miles on it now and no issues except having to replace the chain and cassette which is normal wear and tear.

The Fezzari fit process was perfect. This bike fits so much better than the LBS bike I had before it.

Fezzari has great customer service too. Anytime I need anything I usually buy it from them because its in stock, close to any internet prices I can find and they tell me how to install it. They are always helpful and patient on the phone whenever I have any questions. Its rare to find service like there's anywhere.

I don't know anything about the bike you are looking at but the Nebo was $500 cheaper than the comparable Trek EX9 at the time and the Nebo is a better bike IMO. I don't know if that still applies to 2011 models. I doubt I'll buy another bike for a long time. I'm 100% satisfied with this one so far and I thrash it pretty hard.


----------



## wheeliam (Feb 16, 2011)

looks pretty cool!


----------



## kooshbal (Nov 8, 2010)

*Cassette wear*



tshulthise said:


> I bought a Fezzari Nebo Peak early last season and its been a great bike. Almost 2000 trail miles on it now and no issues except having to replace the chain and cassette which is normal wear and tear.
> 
> The Fezzari fit process was perfect. This bike fits so much better than the LBS bike I had before it.
> 
> ...


I would like to see a picture of your old cassette, I would think a cassette would last longer than 2000 with normal cleaning?


----------



## kingspeak93 (Aug 24, 2011)

just bought a kings peak.... amazing service and price. like really amazing service. hopefully an amazing bike when i get it. should be here next friday


----------



## bbrad (Aug 25, 2011)

Do you think a Fezzari would be a good bike for someone starting out? I have been riding a trek 4300 that is a few years old and looking to upgrade but nothing too crazy yet.


----------



## RiderNH (Nov 21, 2006)

Yes


----------



## kdrchuck (Mar 21, 2011)

bbrad said:


> Do you think a Fezzari would be a good bike for someone starting out? I have been riding a trek 4300 that is a few years old and looking to upgrade but nothing too crazy yet.


I went from an upgraded trek 4 series to the Alta peak. It was a nice and welcome upgrade. Still new though.


----------



## Peter Leo (Aug 23, 2011)

Fezzari bikes are built in Taiwan and China using Asian parts and are not much different than any other bike except they try to provide you a "Direct Price" story. The list prices they display are WAAAY too high for the bikes, and even the "direct" pricing is a bit high.

All this being said, Fezzari is built in some of the most respected factories in Asia so good quality is practically assured and they are certainly higher quality than any Cannondale at the same price.


----------



## kdrchuck (Mar 21, 2011)

Did anyone have to adjust their rear hub after a couple hundred miles on these bikes.


----------



## DavidF (Jul 23, 2009)

kdrchuck said:


> Did anyone have to adjust their rear hub after a couple hundred miles on these bikes.


Yep. Twice. Last time was in April, I think, and I've put a few hundred miles on it with no further trouble.


----------



## Nebo Rider (Oct 7, 2011)

*2011 Nebo Peak*

I just purchased this bike and it arrived last week as advertised. The paint job is truly awesome. I took pictures so I can remember how nice it looks before the trails do their thing.

I have the stock setup of the 2011 red/black Nebo. This bike comes spec'd with some very fine components. All the components work very well. I was worried about the frame. Many of the name brand bikes come with similar components but at a much higher price. I've ridden many of them with these same components so I know the components work, but what about the frame?

The frame is stiff and light and very well put together. It climbs very easy and descends very well. I've taken this bike up and down some wicked wet, muddy trails with roots and rocks and the Nebo just plows through smoothly. My Nebo is a joy to ride. I took it down this horse trail that is steep and had no problems. My old Diamondback has never gone down that trail without me walking part of it. I felt completely in control on the Nebo. You will not find another bike out there, speced the same for $3299. This is the best bike I've ever owned.


----------



## Kayak83 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a 2012 Alta Peak and love it (mostly). 

The only thing I have had issues with are the Elixir 5's. I really can't stress enough how sh*tty these are. Fezzari warrantied the rotors saying Avid had a manufacturing flaw. They actually sent me out HSX rotors which seemed pretty nice when they came. But once they were installed with new pads the same squealing, vibrating, all-around lack of performance was immediately back. They then offered to send me out a new set of Elixir 5's since they "sold literally thousands" of these to customers with no issues. Long story short, I complained enough and ended up paying $95 for some Shimano SLX's. No rotors or pads included. Seems like rotors and pads would have been included at that "upgrade" price, but really I've just had enough of the Avid's and am ready move on. Hopefully when they arrive in a week or so I can get them installed and get on it with it.

Other than that it really is a pretty awesome bike. The biggest thing for me is the 6" travel in the front. I don't think I could even go back to anything less.


----------



## tshulthise (Apr 23, 2010)

It's been a while since I've posted in this thread. I have about 2000+ trail miles on my Fezzari Nebo Peak. Here's my experience so far...

Customer service has been awesome. They have helped me maintain my own bike and have sent me any info I requested. They even help me with questions about accessories they don't sell. 10/10

Frame - zero problems and I'm a big guy and I ride pretty hard.

Components - Everything has been great. I'm satisfied with all of the components. 

Other than replacing the chain a few times and the cassette a couple times (normal wear and tear) the only failures I've had are the rear free hub got sticky and I've broken a lot of rear wheel spokes. I replaced the rear wheel thinking it was tweaked but spokes still break at about the same frequency (about 10 per season). Unless I change my riding style, which is unlikely to happen, I need a heavier duty rear wheel. However, I have gotten good at replacing spokes quickly and truing the wheel myself.

I dropped the big ring and replaced it with a bash guard.

I loved the Talas fork when I first got it. I liked that the front wheel didn't pull up when pedaling up steep hills. Since then I've learned to just scoot up on the seat enough to not have to switch to the lower 4" setting. I could see the Talas being handy on VERY steep terrain though. I rarely ride anything that steep so the Talas is overkill for me.

I still love the bike and really haven't had any covetous desires for anything else since I bought it which says a lot. 

I will say adding a KS-900 remote dropper seat post was a great add.


----------



## Kayak83 (Feb 28, 2011)

tshulthise said:


> It's been a while since I've posted in this thread. I have about 2000+ trail miles on my Fezzari Nebo Peak. Here's my experience so far...
> 
> Customer service has been awesome. They have helped me maintain my own bike and have sent me any info I requested. They even help me with questions about accessories they don't sell. 10/10
> 
> ...


Seems like you break spokes way too often. What kind of riding and how big are you?


----------



## Primalspy (Jul 8, 2014)

Before purchasing my Trek, I was considering purchasing one these bikes from Fezarri but was discouraged from buying it by my lbs, saying that if I were to have an issue with the bike, that it would have to be packed & shipped from Texas to Utah, costing a lot of money. I think that if a frame is good, it really should last for years or a lifetime. I only weight 155lbs so I don't think that I would wear out a frame nor put a lot of stress on it like a larger rider would. Any thoughts? Any concerns from anyone else who has purchased one that doesn't live close enough to go in person?


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Primalspy said:


> Before purchasing my Trek, I was considering purchasing one these bikes from Fezarri but was discouraged from buying it by my lbs, saying that if I were to have an issue with the bike, that it would have to be packed & shipped from Texas to Utah, costing a lot of money. I think that if a frame is good, it really should last for years or a lifetime. I only weight 155lbs so I don't think that I would wear out a frame nor put a lot of stress on it like a larger rider would. Any thoughts? Any concerns from anyone else who has purchased one that doesn't live close enough to go in person?


Sounds like your LBS doesn't want to lose a sale. I don't have one, but my riding buddy does. Nice bike for the money.
He bought the Solitude XT/XTR at $2999. If you look at Giant- which everyone touts as having the best bang for the buck, their Carbon hardtail at $2650 is SLX/XT.

His bike also had carbon bars and Stan's Arch EX 29er wheels for that price.

So on the off chance you break the frame, the difference will be you ship the frame to Fezzari vs. you LBS shipping you frame to Trek. Either way you're waiting. Personally, I'd take the better speced bike at a better price.


----------



## Kayak83 (Feb 28, 2011)

Primalspy said:


> Before purchasing my Trek, I was considering purchasing one these bikes from Fezarri but was discouraged from buying it by my lbs, saying that if I were to have an issue with the bike, that it would have to be packed & shipped from Texas to Utah, costing a lot of money. I think that if a frame is good, it really should last for years or a lifetime. I only weight 155lbs so I don't think that I would wear out a frame nor put a lot of stress on it like a larger rider would. Any thoughts? Any concerns from anyone else who has purchased one that doesn't live close enough to go in person?


Yeah your shop is just trying to scare you out of going elsewhere. If your frame breaks (which it wont) I'm sure Fezzari will pay for shipping. Their customer service is top notch. Frames rarely break on any bike. And as for parts, they warranty those too. Find yourself a new lbs. Mine actually likes my fezzari and has never had a problem upgrading parts to my liking or making minor adjustments.

And like the last person said. If a trek frame fails (which it wont) your lbs will have to ship it back to trek and let them decide if it's warranty or not. Seems worse than dealing direct that's for sure.

I've seen a lot of Fezzaris around lately. It's good to see them grow.


----------



## Kayak83 (Feb 28, 2011)

Primalspy said:


> Before purchasing my Trek, I was considering purchasing one these bikes from Fezarri but was discouraged from buying it by my lbs, saying that if I were to have an issue with the bike, that it would have to be packed & shipped from Texas to Utah, costing a lot of money. I think that if a frame is good, it really should last for years or a lifetime. I only weight 155lbs so I don't think that I would wear out a frame nor put a lot of stress on it like a larger rider would. Any thoughts? Any concerns from anyone else who has purchased one that doesn't live close enough to go in person?


Yeah your shop is just trying to scare you out of going elsewhere. If your frame breaks (which it wont) I'm sure Fezzari will pay for shipping. Their customer service is top notch. Frames rarely break on any bike. And as for parts, they warranty those too. Find yourself a new lbs. Mine actually likes my fezzari and has never had a problem upgrading parts to my liking or making minor adjustments.

And like the last person said. If a trek frame fails (which it wont) your lbs will have to ship it back to trek and let them decide if it's warranty or not. Seems worse than dealing direct that's for sure.

I've seen a lot of Fezzaris around lately. It's good to see them grow.


----------



## smccloud (May 6, 2014)

I'm glad I found this thread, found Fezzari online and I like the component list much better than the BD equivalent ones. Just sent them a question about getting a Lone Peak with upgraded brakes (Avid BB7s & Speed Dial 7 levers) as well as in a different color.


----------



## Primalspy (Jul 8, 2014)

smccloud said:


> I'm glad I found this thread, found Fezzari online and I like the component list much better than the BD equivalent ones. Just sent them a question about getting a Lone Peak with upgraded brakes (Avid BB7s & Speed Dial 7 levers) as well as in a different color.


I too was interested but my lbs talked me out of it saying that if there were a warranty issue, that youd have topack it & ship it. You might be able to scoop up an awesome deal on a 2014 name brand bike. There are benefits of getting it locally. My lbs allowed me to trade my bike litterally 2 times until I found the right one. Plus free tuneups. I ended up with a specialized stump jumper.


----------



## smccloud (May 6, 2014)

For me the only benefit is a much lighter wallet, not sure that is worth it.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Kayak83 said:


> . If your frame breaks (which it wont)...
> If a trek frame fails (which it wont) ....


I'm not sure where you got this notion that frames don't break, but you are 100% wrong if you think it doesn't happen on a regular basis, and not just to larger riders or those going big. I've broken many, many frames/frame members over the years, from many of the major companies and quite a few boutique builders. Almost every aluminum bike I've owned has ended up broken. Every frame has a lifespan; most are shorter than you'd like to think.

Shops don't necessarily have to ship frames back to the manufacturer for warranty issues. I've warrantied frames through larger shops where the shop was able to make the call themselves, and also through shops where the local/regional rep of bike company would stop by and take a look.


----------



## Yankees24 (Oct 18, 2012)

one of the benefits of buying from you lbs, is the free adjustments. My lbs has lifetime adjustments !


----------



## smccloud (May 6, 2014)

Yankees24 said:


> one of the benefits of buying from you lbs, is the free adjustments. My lbs has lifetime adjustments !


Around here, only one bike shop does free lifetime adjustments. Most are a year or less. But for a bike with the same components as a Lone Peak it would be well over double the price. I can buy a lot of adjustments for $500, but most things I can do myself.


----------



## Yankees24 (Oct 18, 2012)

smccloud said:


> Around here, only one bike shop does free lifetime adjustments. Most are a year or less. But for a bike with the same components as a Lone Peak it would be well over double the price. I can buy a lot of adjustments for $500, but most things I can do myself.


Buying bikes online is suited for those riders that know there way around a bike or knows someone who can properly assemble one.

When I was looking to get a bike online I had consider the cost of my bike shop putting it together and adjustments. (personally, I like the peace of mind of shopping locally, but everyone is different).....its different if i were buying a camera or something, but a bike , you need to size it and ride it and see how it feels....If you end up getting the wrong size , you're then left with the cost of shipping it back. You might say that you know your size, but when I had my specialized I was riding a 20 inch frame, now on my trek 29er, I'm riding a 18.5 and it feels great.


----------



## smccloud (May 6, 2014)

And I will probably end up buying from a LBS that will finance since my Gary Fisher Joshua X1 was stolen today


----------



## Yankees24 (Oct 18, 2012)

smccloud said:


> And I will probably end up buying from a LBS that will finance since my Gary Fisher Joshua X1 was stolen today


you can finance through online bike shops as well- check out airborne


----------



## smccloud (May 6, 2014)

Yankees24 said:


> you can finance through online bike shops as well- check out airborne


If only they had a 27.5" in my price range.....


----------



## Primalspy (Jul 8, 2014)

smccloud said:


> And I will probably end up buying from a LBS that will finance since my Gary Fisher Joshua X1 was stolen today


Sorry to hear that. I just looked at the Lone Peak online & if I'm looking at the right one, that's a very basic bike with Suntour forks. I'd test ride several bikes before deciding. I went through 2 bikes before settling on a Specialized StumpJumper. Make sure the bike you buy is the one you want to keep.


----------



## smccloud (May 6, 2014)

Primalspy said:


> Sorry to hear that. I just looked at the Lone Peak online & if I'm looking at the right one, that's a very basic bike with Suntour forks. I'd test ride several bikes before deciding. I went through 2 bikes before settling on a Specialized StumpJumper. Make sure the bike you buy is the one you want to keep.


Yeah. I'll probably head to the LBS a couple blocks from work tomorrow and see what they have. I'm considering a Boris X9 and Gravity 27FIVE G1 from BD, for a summer/winter bike pair.


----------



## smccloud (May 6, 2014)

Really happy with Fezzari's pre-sales support. Thinking about upgrading a Lone Peak w/ Avid BB7s, Avid SD7s and a fork w/ remote lockout. The brake upgrade is $90. The fork upgrade is $410 for a X-Fusion Velvet 27.5" RL2 100mm fork. Might do the fork on my own at some point in the future.


----------

